# Bow fishing complaint



## Randy (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't mind you guys shooting gar and in fact like them gone.  But if you are gong to shoot them, please dispose of them properly.  Saturday I put in the Ocmulgee below the dam at Jackson and about 6 gar were there left on the ramp to rot and they stunk to high heaven.  When we got back to the ramp Saturday afternoon buzzards were everywhere.  Please dispose of these fish properly.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Sep 14, 2009)

find out who did it and turn them in.... the members of the georgia bowfishing association are tryin to get this to stop! im sick of seeing this and as a bowfisherman i hate being given a bad name because of someone stupid not dumpig their fish where they need to.....


----------



## killitgrillit (Sep 14, 2009)

I always take my gar swimming in lake crisco when I shoot them.


----------



## Mangler (Sep 14, 2009)

*Savannah River at Riverside also*

Had the same thing happen to me at Riverside boat ramp (Betty's Branch on the Savannah River) in Evans. The whole place stunk for about a week. Someone threw some in the woods right by the boat ramp and some were floating around the boat dock. This was over the summer. Had a hard time explaining it to my 8 year old.


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Sep 14, 2009)

With the growing of the sport we are going to see more and more of this. As a bowfisherman for many years I tried to teach the newer bowfishers to not do this. I have seveal family that love to get the fish we shoot.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Sep 14, 2009)

happens alot up near the toto creek, war hill, and sardis creek area of lanier


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Sep 15, 2009)

i think we might have handled the savannah river problem for a lil while


----------



## mcbrayerg (Sep 15, 2009)

What do you guys do with your fish?  I have been out and killed 50+ carp in a night during spawn.  No way you can bury that many fish to fertilize your yard without digging up the entire thing.


----------



## Randy (Sep 15, 2009)

mcbrayerg said:


> What do you guys do with your fish?  I have been out and killed 50+ carp in a night during spawn.  No way you can bury that many fish to fertilize your yard without digging up the entire thing.



Maybe you don't need to kill more than you "need"?  Imagine how this must sound to some non-fisherman/non-hunter?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 15, 2009)

Randy said:


> Maybe you don't need to kill more than you "need"?  Imagine how this must sound to some non-fisherman/non-hunter?



 I said something to this extent one time and some one suggested I visit the "Greenpeace" website.


----------



## mcbrayerg (Sep 15, 2009)

That might be the most irrelevant answer to a question I have ever read on this forum.  How many non-native, invasive, nearly inedible, specimens does one person NEED?  The reason why bowfishing is legal is because it is the most effective method to control these critters.  Thus you can/are encouraged too take as many as you would like without limit.  Non-sterile carp are extremely hard on a water system.


----------



## Randy (Sep 15, 2009)

mcbrayerg said:


> That might be the most irrelevant answer to a question I have ever read on this forum.  How many non-native, invasive, nearly inedible, specimens does one person NEED?  The reason why bowfishing is legal is because it is the most effective method to control these critters.  Thus you can/are encouraged too take as many as you would like without limit.  Non-sterile carp are extremely hard on a water system.



Sorry you through carp in there and I did not see that.  The original post was about gar.


----------



## mcbrayerg (Sep 15, 2009)

Gotcha.  As stated above...gar take a bath in lake crisco.  But carp?  They often go out to the back forty and become critter food.  I can't seem to find anybody to take them or anything else to do with them.


----------



## deadgame (Sep 23, 2009)

how do you clean and prepare gar? i used to catch them on a hook and trade them to an old man for a bucket of shad. im new to bowfishing and the water i hunt is very clean . i would love to know how to use these fish as it feels wasteful not to eat them.


----------



## Michael (Sep 23, 2009)

Take an axe or a machete and whack the gar behind the head and in front of the tail. Then take a pair of tin snips and cut the scales from head to tail. Be careful as these fish have very tough scales that can cut you just like a sharp edge of tin can do.

Once you get the gar layed open, there are 2 tenderloins of boneless meat just like on a rattlesnake.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 23, 2009)

I see guys dump them overboard on Sinclair, I thought I would see them floating the next morning but, I guess the hawks and buzzards get them since I never see any dead fish floting.
These guys dont bother anyone but sometimes at 3 am I would like to shoot that generator


----------



## fi8shmasty (Sep 24, 2009)

Take a knife and insert in the vent up to the gills. Deflate swim Bladder. throw in Deep water. The fish will sink to the bottom and provide nutrients to many species.
 No stink and out of sight out of mind.


----------



## scsportsman (Oct 1, 2009)

Best Gar recipie: Take that nasty, stinkin fish and roll him in a pile of cow manuer. Get the grill HOTT, and put on there till it is done. Once it is done, throw the gar away and eat the cow manuer. That is a nasty fish that I never want to eat.


----------



## SnapperG (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pass the word along...*

I work at an at risk-youth middle and high school. We have a gardening program for the kids every spring. Would be glad to take some carp/gar in the spring to use as fertilizer.   If any of you guys looking to get some use of the fish are located in the N.Eastern part of the state feel free to give me a shout.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 2, 2009)

scsportsman said:


> Best Gar recipie: Take that nasty, stinkin fish and roll him in a pile of cow manuer. Get the grill HOTT, and put on there till it is done. Once it is done, throw the gar away and eat the cow manuer. That is a nasty fish that I never want to eat.



spoken like a person who has never eaten one. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=305074&highlight=gar


----------



## Drunken Goat (Oct 2, 2009)

scsportsman said:


> Best Gar recipie: Take that nasty, stinkin fish and roll him in a pile of cow manuer. Get the grill HOTT, and put on there till it is done. Once it is done, throw the gar away and eat the cow manuer. That is a nasty fish that I never want to eat.



Ya might want to try it before you knock it. Gar is some fine fish. 

If you don't want them, how bout throwing them this way. Some of the best eatin around.


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Oct 2, 2009)

Gar eat other fish. What makes them nasty?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 6, 2009)

they eat some of the best tasting fish in the water! ive tried it and was very suprised... like others said dont knock it till you try it


----------



## m.riner (Oct 25, 2009)

*cleaning and preparing gar....*

Just my two cents worth.....
   When I lived in Louisiana in the 80's we used to catch a few gar and I found the best way to clean them was to start a hole on the bottom of the fish just behind the lower jaw. Then I'd take a hefty set of needle-nosed pliers and run one jaw underneath the shell as far as I could towards the tail of the fish then clamp down and twist from side to side breaking the shell. Then move down and do it again until I reached the tail. Then I'd cut the tail off and the head off then just pull the meat out of the shell sorta like pulling the meat out of a snake's hide. The shell would clap back shut looking almost intact in appearance.
   Then my buddy would make Gar Balls with the meat. I think he boiled the meat off the bones, picked the bones out and strained the meat out and mixed it with mashed potatoes seasoned anyway you like. Then he'd roll the Gar Balls in flour and fry them. They were delicious!





deadgame said:


> how do you clean and prepare gar? i used to catch them on a hook and trade them to an old man for a bucket of shad. im new to bowfishing and the water i hunt is very clean . i would love to know how to use these fish as it feels wasteful not to eat them.


----------

